# Fire Extinguisher



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Does anyone know where you can get a small fire extinguisher for the kitchen? I think the small ones are either dry powder or CO2. Apparently we need one to conform with our new home insurance and thought we might be able to get one in Aki but they do not stock them.

many thanks

John


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pead01 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get a small fire extinguisher for the kitchen? I think the small ones are either dry powder or CO2. Apparently we need one to conform with our new home insurance and thought we might be able to get one in Aki but they do not stock them.
> 
> ...


Amazon


----------

